

Show HN: BrowserBox - 20 browsers in a virtual machine - jacobr
http://susegallery.com/a/ppX0Yr/browserbox

======
tobylane
Good idea, but I'd care more about the future browsers than the old ones.
Also, screenreaders. Opera 11.50, IE9 and Jaws in, Lynx and Arora out.

~~~
jacobr
Thanks for your suggestions. Screen readers is something I've thought about
(it would be Orca as it's free and available for Linux), as is including more
debugging software like Weinre by default. Neither IE8 or 9 can currently not
be run in Linux, afaik.

For testing IE8 and greater you need a separate Windows virtual machine, one
that can't be distributed legally.

~~~
tobylane
Do different screenreaders act the same? I mentioned Jaws because it was the
one that kept coming up in terms of accessibility for the blind.

